# Scotty's ButterNut Burley



## Professor Mike

I tried some of this blend as a result of a recommendation. I have to say it is better than wonderful. It packs & lights easily,smokes smooth & dry throughout the bowl with no relights. It has a creamy,buttery taste with no bite. Very pleasant room note. I know that it will not be to everyones liking,however if you like a smooth somewhat mild aromatic you need to give this blend a go. I smoke about a lb/month. Got it from Habana Cigar in bulk for 19.95/lb + shipping. My last order was for 5lbs.:tu


Mikep


----------



## Davetopay

You go through a whole POUND every month?!?!?!? Must be good. When I am smoking a lot I am lucky to make it through a fourth of that!p


----------



## houseofreggae

I take it, as much as you go through, that it does not bite much?


----------



## Professor Mike

ButterNut Burley is my everyday ,usually all day smoke. It is unusually smooth with no noticable bite. You can purchase a small amount from Habana Cigar to try. If you like aromatic as I do this is a blend to try. Check out the reviews @ www.TobaccoReviews.com. Some consider it too mild,however it fit me to a T.

Kindest Reguards
Mike


----------



## bige610

I also picked up a few ounces of this on a recommendation and love it. A great morning smoke and an all day smoke at that. I am a new smoker and have been looking for a good all day no bite smoke. I like this along with trout and stream. I also am hooked on heritage from the two friends line


----------



## joshmickelson

I have 4 ounces of this coming in off a gift on another board. I am excited to try it.


----------



## Professor Mike

joshmickelson said:


> I have 4 ounces of this coming in off a gift on another board. I am excited to try it.


Josh:
Let me know what you think of it. I smoke about a pound a month and I really enjoy it. At one point on another forum there was some unwarranted concern that it might be discontinued,however I called and was advised that there was absolutely no plans of this nature now or in the future. It is evident that it has become extremely popular therefore profitable. In any event I keep an extra pound or two aging just to see if it gets better with age. Its 10:45 AM CDT and I'm on my fourth bowl. Hope you enjoy it Happy Puffing.:tu

Mikep


----------



## rlaliberty

as soon as i have some extra money to spend, i really really REALLY need to pick some of this up!


----------



## atlacatl

This one sounds good to me, so I ordered 8oz to try it out. I also ordered the trout stream too.


----------



## old4x4

I've not had the BB yet, but the Trout Stream is my go to blend! Good stuff.


----------



## joshmickelson

Professor Mike said:


> Josh:
> Let me know what you think of it. I smoke about a pound a month and I really enjoy it. At one point on another forum there was some unwarranted concern that it might be discontinued,however I called and was advised that there was absolutely no plans of this nature now or in the future. It is evident that it has become extremely popular therefore profitable. In any event I keep an extra pound or two aging just to see if it gets better with age. Its 10:45 AM CDT and I'm on my fourth bowl. Hope you enjoy it Happy Puffing.:tu
> 
> Mikep


thanks mike!


----------



## DSturg369

rlaliberty said:


> i really really REALLY need to pick some of this up!


Yep yep.... Same here. Sounds like some good stuff!!p


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Dale...you'll be getting some in a few days!


----------



## Alyks

Why do I keep coming to this site? All you people make me want to do is buy and smoke more tobacco (that makes you good people in my books) oh, well I guess I'll have order some of this stuff in my next order.


----------



## Professor Mike

Alyks said:


> Why do I keep coming to this site? All you people make me want to do is buy and smoke more tobacco (that makes you good people in my books) oh, well I guess I'll have order some of this stuff in my next order.


Alyks:
When you get the Butternut Burley and you find its not for you I'll purchase any unused portion you have and I'll pay the postage to send it to me. You've got nothing to lose.

Mikep


----------



## GreatBonsai

I've got 5 oz of this coming from the B/S/T board here. seems like it'll be my first bowl out of the pack!


----------



## DSturg369

Blaylock said:


> Dale...you'll be getting some in a few days!


Dangit!! I just slobbered on myself!! p


----------



## joshmickelson

just had my first bowl of this, loved it!


----------



## DSturg369

I've had a couple bowls of this stuff now and I can honestly say that this stuff WILL be a part of my next TAD, even if it's the only thing ordered. Fantastic!! .... Thanks Blaylock!! :tu


----------



## Senator

Received 16 oz of Butternut Burley today and had the chance to smoke a large bowl of it this evening.

It's a very pleasant, mild smoke. Easy lighting, even burning, dry, and no tongue bite. Basically, it's a great choice for the new and not-so-new smoker. From just one smoke, I think this will stay as one of my regular go-to blends.

It's not my absolute favourite tobacco...but it doesn't have to be either. It's not that type of tobacco for me. It seems to be a simple consistant smoke and sometimes that's all I desire. I can see myself smoking this a few times a week...perhaps more. This is the kind of tobacco I like to smoke while doing other things....basically, I don't have to think about it.

I had ordered a couple of pipes this week and was considering devoting one of them to BB if I felt strongly enough about it. However, I may just wait until I find that really special blend to do so....maybe even dedicate one of them to my dear Penzance (it would be the third). For now, I think the pipe I used tonight is a good fit.


----------



## paperairplane

I keep seeing comments about this - but I am not smoking any aro at this point... for those of you who smoke this, what else do you smoke?


----------



## Senator

I originally posted my thoughts on this a couple of weeks back. After many bowls I can now say I *love* this tobacco...it is such a consistently good smoke that it's now one of the top 3 "go to" blends for me.

As to what else I smoke on a regular basis:

Eso... Penzance
GLP Odyssey
P&W Vanilla Honey
P&W Vermont Maple Cavendish
SG's St James Flake (just recently...but I'm really starting to like it!!)

I'm not entirely sure I'd consider this a true aromatic. Sure, it's got casing....but it doesn't smoke like a typical aro.


----------



## Professor Mike

paperairplane said:


> I keep seeing comments about this - but I am not smoking any aro at this point... for those of you who smoke this, what else do you smoke?


 I smoke:
Esoterica Margate
Esoterica Stonehaven
Peterson's Irish Flake
Larsen's 1864
Larsen's Signature

Mikep


----------



## Guest

wheres a good web site to buy some of this?:tu


----------



## Senator

Hoovie said:


> wheres a good web site to buy some of this?:tu


pipesandcigars.com is where I got mine from...I think 4noggins.com also carries it.


----------



## Gig

I had a bowl of Butternut Burley the other day and for some unknown reason it burn't hot and I'm a Burley smoker and love it. It was terrible but I persisted and it was a mistake on my part to do so, both sides of my inner mouth have been irritated and burned. I was not smoking hard or fast and it was in the same pipe I usually smoke it in. The Butternut burley was bland, tasteless and I wont be smoking it again at least not for a while :bn


----------



## Corn Mouth

Is this blend sold at any B&Ms? I like to avoid online purchases as much as possible so if it is a possibility that this is sold at tobacco shops I'd like to try it. As far as I know the few stores that I have gone to I haven't seen it.


----------



## Senator

Corn Mouth said:


> Is this blend sold at any B&Ms? I like to avoid online purchases as much as possible so if it is a possibility that this is sold at tobacco shops I'd like to try it. As far as I know the few stores that I have gone to I haven't seen it.


I don't believe so.

I've only seen it online at pipesandcigars.com and 4noggins.com.


----------



## hedgehorn

I bought a pound from pipes & cigars and love it for an all day smoke. Cornell and Deihl easy times is my favorite after dinner smoke.


----------



## Zeabed

I bought some back in March and loved it out of the bag for an all day smoke. Unfortunately, it did not fare well after some months in the mason jar. Maybe my palate just changed, but I don't think so. It simply turned bitter and even a bit acrid, so I just dumped it. All of my other blends have improved with some time in the jar, including Sillems Black which is also an aromatic.


----------



## rlaliberty

Is anyone else's batch overly goopy? Mine takes forever to dry.


----------



## DarHin

Professor Mike said:


> ...... In any event I keep an extra pound or two aging just to see if it gets better with age. Its 10:45 AM CDT and I'm on my fourth bowl. Hope you enjoy it Happy Puffing.:tu
> 
> Mikep


So Mike, how has the Butternut aged?


----------



## blueeyedbum

rlaliberty said:


> Is anyone else's batch overly goopy? Mine takes forever to dry.


I just got a pound in last week. It smokes fine right out of the bag with no drying time. I divided it into four ziplocks and put it in a plastic coffee can with a damp paper towel so it wouldn't dry out. Sounds like there might be a little inconsistency.


----------



## Boom

I'm ordering this on my next run....


----------



## Boom

Got mine and it seemed to be very harsh... granted it was the first smoke in that pipe, Figure it will take time to break in, I have to try this in a cob to see the difference.


----------



## Elrodian

I ordered some of this with some Trout Stream, and some Milk and Honey. I also couldn't help myself and ordered a new pipe. After readind your reviews of the stuff I just had to try some for myself. Thanks for having such a great place for newbies to learn and hang out.


----------



## indigosmoke

This is an interesting blend. I enjoyed it at first but found it became a bit bitter after a while. Weird, and probably just my own quirks as this is a well reviewed aro.


----------



## Gingerbaker

I am not an aromatic lover, but gave this a try anyway. 

Whew - it felt like drinking a pint of artificial popcorn butter. Truly over the top for my palate, but to each his own. This is an extremely mild tobacco blend with absolutely no bite, so I can understand how those of you who like the stuff can smoke it all day.


----------



## sebast

I just order 2oz of Butternut Burley and 2oz of Trout Stream. Can wait to try them...


----------



## Bigsky

I am also a fan,I got a half pound last week


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

sebast said:


> I just order 2oz of Butternut Burley and 2oz of Trout Stream. Can wait to try them...


Big fan of Trout Stream here. Very tasty stuff. :thumb:


----------



## bigdaddychester

I had read many positive reviews about this blend on numerous blogs, forums, and review sites. It has been on my short list of tobaccos to try when I got a little extra scratch. Well, my order came in this past friday, I ordered 1/2 pound of the Butternut Burley and 4 oz. of McClellands 5100 (plus a bunch of freebies in honor of IPSD!). I jarred up both varieties and held out just a small amount to smoke in the meantime (right now I have several loose and tinned tobaccos opened, so it's probably a good idea for me to finish up those before starting up some new ones)

I have definitely ordered too little of the Butternut Burley. I have already had 3 bowls of it and I can't say enough how enjoyable it is. Very smooth, no bite, good room note, nice fine grey/white ash at the very end.

I am interested though in hearing from some of you that have stored it in mason jars and how good / bad it was after doing so.


----------



## stoked

I got 8oz based on a recommendation. Love the initial taste on light up, burns great...then, uh,oh - huge PG taste (cheap like Smoker's Pride). I talked to another guy who likes this blend and learned you gotta smoke it in a cob, so I did. Bingo! Really enjoyable smoke. But the last 1/4 of the bowl is very bitter, so I just smoke 3/4 and toss the rest.

Overall very enjoyable. Great in a cob. Tried it mixed 50-50 with Sugar Barrel - very nice!


----------



## Rookee

Where is everyone ordering this blend from? Hopefully a site that is not based in NY, because these NY taxes are killing me. Please let me know where to order from. Thanks.


----------



## bigdaddychester

I don't think I have enought posts to post a link but you can order it from pipes and cigars dot com (delete the spaces) It's in the bulk pipe tobacco page under Scotty's Blends


----------



## stoked

I got mine from 4Noggins along with a 3lb order - and perfect service as usual from them!


----------



## BigRay023

I just got 8oz. in from p&c and I'm glad I went big on a first time try. Feels wet out of the bag but fired up and stayed lit after only 5min of some dry time. By far the most forgiving tobacco tried yet. Smokes easy and no bite whatsoever, this stuff is a noobs best friend! And it smells great and tastes pretty good too. Great stuff!


----------

